# Damaged Repaired Adria Twin on eBay



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm keeping an eye out for an Adria Twin for a friend and one is currently listed on eBay (item 180757167103). 

It looks to be a well looked after, well priced example but the buyer has neglected (at the moment) to mention the same van was on eBay a couple of months ago as a damaged repairable.

The van may well be a bargain for someone but I find it a little misleading that the seller has not mentioned this in his listing, although confirmed it via e-mail when questioned. I wanted to post this in case a potential buyer sees it they can check the repair for themselves and make an informed decision and have copied and detailed the original listing below. It'ss unusual for such a repair not to be undertaken by the insurance company but rather then hypothesise here are the facts from the original listing: 

"This camper has sustained low frontal damage. It looks as if it went off the road and ran onto some large rocks which hit the front underside. The engine runs fine. The sump was dented but we have had this replaced with a new one. To finish off it needs a radiator pack, fans, turbo pipe, water pipes & centre front grille/support bar. This should cost about £1100 - £1500 from Fiat for new parts but look on ebay as there are often parts available for a fraction of new price. Apart from having the grille panel painted this is a 'nut and bolt' repair. Fixable on your front drive! Starts & drives around. It has four travelling seats. A/C. rear folding bed.
Complete with it's instruction manuals and Service pack."

The pre-accident pictures didn't show anything other then a damaged lower front bumper.

The asking price was £21,250
Original item number: edited
Registration: edited


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

I wonder if the insurance company who insured it registered it as a total loss with DVLA. If so it is a marker that will stay with it throughout it's life. It is all a matter of cost to the insurers and I think the days are gone when you could buy good motor salvage vehicles for 10% of their repaired or rather their undamaged value.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If I was interested I would be asking the question on EBay.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

I have just noticed this thread and realised that i bought this van in December last year. It was fully (ish) repaired and the owner told me that he had grounded it on a camping trip 8O . This was clear when I looked under the van, a few scrapes and new sump and belly pans. I did have to refit the Omni step that was ripped off, replace the front left wheel as it had a dented rim and the gearbox housing was cracked and leaked a bit of oil but the seller sorted this.
Got it fairly cheap and very pleased with it but I wish I had seen this post before buying it!

Nick.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cheap*



NTG said:


> I have just noticed this thread and realised that i bought this van in December last year. It was fully (ish) repaired and the owner told me that he had grounded it on a camping trip 8O . This was clear when I looked under the van, a few scrapes and new sump and belly pans. I did have to refit the Omni step that was ripped off, replace the front left wheel as it had a dented rim and the gearbox housing was cracked and leaked a bit of oil but the seller sorted this.
> Got it fairly cheap and very pleased with it but I wish I had seen this post before buying it!
> 
> Nick.


Any problems now?

TM


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

No problems so far apart from a very slight weep of oil from the left drive shaft to gearbox oil seal which is going to be sorted shortly.

Nick.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Nick,

At least the seller was upfront enough to say that damage had been caused by running aground even if they weren't totally transparent that they had bought the vehicle from a salvage yard as a project.

My concern was that the original advert on eBay did not mention anything about any damage at all. I noticed that the front number plate was a standard plate while the rear was a 'GB' euro plate (I think) and I have a bit of a memory for number plates!

I e-mailed the seller and asked if was the damaged one that was on eBay, to which he replied:

_"Hi, yes it is the same although it has now been professionally repaired with genuine parts. The damage was very minor hence it was never claimed and is hpi clear. I can list the parts if you like. You would never know it had damage as it was so minor and needed only bolt on parts."_

At the end of the day when buying a second hand vehicle it is likely to have a story to tell and the asking price was less then what I sold my 57 2.3 Twin with 45,000 miles so I'm sure you got it for a good price.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Adam,

There's always a risk when buying privately but I paid a fair bit less than the asking price so there was room for some money to be spent should it need it. As it happens, it had a cracked gearbox casing which was not visible without a good torch and mirror but leaked a few drips of oil. I noticed this after the purchase and the seller agreed to sort it. I bought the gearbox case for £300 and he had the work done. I also had an HPI check which was clear.
All in all I'm very happy with it but it would have been nice to have read your post before hand.

Nick


----------

